# Felicity lost her plug : )



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is due tomorrow...bag is in, bum is loose..babies dropped...Felicity is a 2 year old FF . We held off breeding her last season since she was too small....She is Bred to Thunder so I know we will see lots of color...( both are mainly black )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes still holding out...but has that funny crooked tail thing going lol.. Any moment now....and please not at midnight!! lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Want me to call you then at 12?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck! Please send some labor dust my way- Anabelle is due tomorrow and is only discharging slightly. Gah!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....the waiting is the worse..then all of a sudden..BOOM babies are here and we can sleep


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Good luck! Please send some labor dust my way- Anabelle is due tomorrow and is only discharging slightly. Gah!!!


"Labor Dust" :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes standing by herself in the barn....hummm..its freezing of course lol..


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ooooow may be soon


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he just kidded..a single doe : ) wow this years kids are huge..Poor Felicity needed help. Both mom and baby are doing great...she already filled her belly!!Now I can sleep a whole month : )


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay hooray congrats!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on the baby! Pictures!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

been a busy day : ) will take pix tomorrow...promise


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! Now get some rest.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

meet Felicity with her baby...Chloe


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute!


----------

